# Tame in a colony?



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

My newest rescue is becoming rather tame. However, I can't keep her as a house pet for several reasons. Do you think she'll be okay (safety and socially) when she goes back to the colony next month? I expect she'll hang around the house (and want back inside!). Her sister already has made the patio a sort of second territory and spends a lot of time hanging around the feeding station, even if not hungry.

Yesterday, just about every time I approached (slowly, of course), she starts purring instead of hissing. Depending on her position, she'll roll over if she's laying down, but she still hunches up if she's sitting or standing.
After a week of meds and canned food, you really can't tell she had pneumonia and was a bag of bones. Gotta finish meds this week, then I go on vacation for a week, THEN she'll get spayed the last week of October. I figure I'll keep her inside a few more days to recover from that, and be back out to the colony about the 1st of November.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

EDIT: Just now I went to pet her, as she was sitting on my dresser, and she stood up and put her tail straight up in the air (greeting gesture) And then after a couple pets, she flopped over on her back! I think I may just give in to temptation and sneak her back in, on very cold winter nights - even if she will have an insulated shelter outside!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. She *does* sound like socialization is agreeing with her. Is there any chance you could find her a home? Did you mention earlier that all the rescues around you are full up? Maybe you could offer to 'foster' her if they would advertize her on their site?
Sorry, just brain-storming for the kitty.
If she has to go back out, I think it is likely she would be reaccepted back into the colony but of course there is a possibility of her encountering issues with re-intro. You won't know until it's tried ...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She is probably a lost pet, who found the feral colony. I wish you could keep her! I'm glad she can recuperate in a warm house.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Jeanie - Nope, she was born in the wood pile by our old shed, out in the back yard in mid-May. I was just able to FINALLY catch her last week. I'm just _that_ good at taming wild kitties  LOL

Heidi - I know at least my group is full. Besides, I planned on keeping her anyway... she just can't be in the house because my dad doesn't want cats inside (he's -_barely_- tolerating Paizly and Nebbie), and I got a "Feral Fix Voucher" to spay her for free on the condition she remains a feral and not a household pet.

Her brother and one sister are already in foster homes (I caught them a couple months ago, and the brother was totally tame, other sister was about where Zinny is now...skittish, but doing okay with calm handling). Her other sister, Disco, is still "at large" LOL She hangs around the patio/feeding station just about every day - I'm hoping that this is one thing that will contribute to Zinny going back without too much trouble.
Their mother, also hanging around a couple times a week, will be gone as soon as she gets trapped...or at least that's the plan. I realize most TNR advocates don't approve of euthanizing, but the poor girl is in such BAD shape. Not only does she have respiratory infection, she's skin and bones, and I think has a neurological condition because her head wobbles, she usually walks sort of sideways/drunken and she shivers and shakes after standing up from resting...I just think it'll be better to not have her suffer like that through another winter 

I'm really just worried about that Zinny's been gone for a month (Oct. 1 to beginning of Nov.) if the other cats WILL remember her, or forget that she used to be one of them. Inside, she has chosen the exact same hiding and resting spots that her fostered sister used...so I'm kinda hoping it'll work in reverse!
I think when I release her, I'll do it in the morning and sit out on the patio for a couple hours - then she'll know I'm still here, and not going to just disappear (into the house) and leave her on her own. Unless of course she decides to run off...then I'll be the abandoned one! LOL


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We don't want you to be abandoned! I think you'd better adopt her. ;-)


----------

